
Show HN: An interactive comparison of 100 laptops with matte screens - no_gravity
http://www.productchart.com/laptops/sets/1
======
no_gravity
Some people seem to be indifferent about it, but I just cannot work with
glossy screens. Not even with those called "anti-glare". So I decided it is
important enough to make an extra section for matte displays on Product Chart.

How do other developers think about this?

~~~
eponeponepon
Matte all the way. I can't understand why anybody would choose a glossy screen
for any purpose.

~~~
sgarman
Glossy screens are used to get good color representation in a dynamic lighting
environment - although often hidden behind the reflections. If vibrancy and
color are important to you (designers) a glossy screen might be the right
coating. If you are just trying to see your monitor and don't care if colors
change depending on external light source then matte.

~~~
mindslight
And yet the Dreamcolor on which I'm reading this is matte.

The worst part visually is the bounce from the white wall behind me, which
would be much worse if it were glossy.

Colors are always going to be dependent on ambient light, since your
perception of the white point changes. And if color is important to you then
vibrancy probably isn't, since calibrating a monitor can only ever shrink its
gamut.

IMHO, glossy screens came from the same place as shortscreens and white
backgrounds (for emissive displays) - Hell.

As far as laptops, just get a used Thinkpad (real one - X, T, or W). I hear HP
has a good business line too, if they're your kink.

------
joshmn
I have one of these[1] on my rMBP and I love it. Great solution and you can't
even tell it's there.

[1]
[http://www.apple.com/shop/product/H8055ZM/A/moshi-15-ivisor-...](http://www.apple.com/shop/product/H8055ZM/A/moshi-15-ivisor-
pro-matte-screen-protector-for-macbook-pro)

------
dman
In case the author is watching - would it be possible for you to add
information about thermal temperatures at idle and at load? Notebookcheck is
the only website I know of that includes this information regularly in their
reviews. Unfortunately they dont expose this in their searchable fields. I
have written to them asking for this feature, but for now there is no good
resource to find a laptop that wont burn my lap.

~~~
imaginenore
How would you imagine anybody would get that data?

~~~
dman
The old fashioned way - do benchmarks and collect data.

------
IkmoIkmo
Lovely website. Laptops weren't so interesting to me but playing with the
phone section I found a Blu Studio Energy phone I hadn't heard of before, 5000
mAh battery, that's hilarious. iPhone 5 by comparison has 1500 and the iPhone
6 has an 1800 mAh battery. And it's just $150, pretty cool, definitely an
interesting 'utility-first' phone with days of battery life (it's pretty
subpar in most other areas, performance, internet speeds, storage etc, camera
was actually pretty decent). Fun find.

------
japhyr
This is great. I've seen this tool before, but now that I'm considering a new
laptop I find it really helpful. I found a couple laptops I hadn't been aware
of, which will make me much more confident that I've made a good decision with
whatever I do end up buying.

That said, all of the _> >>check details and availability_ links I've clicked
(~5 so far) have 404ed. Is something broken, or are these just expired links?

~~~
no_gravity
Ups, you found a bug! Thanks! I fixed it now. It happened because those were
relative links and this page is one level deeper in the url hierarchy then the
other charts.

------
taco_emoji
I wonder if this preference for matte screens coincides with preferring a
"dark" color scheme? I would think running your primary code editor as dark
text on light background would mean you can't see reflections as easily,
whereas light-on-dark would show reflections much more readily...

------
lazyjones
Here's a list of 1289 laptops with matte screens and a lot more filters, but
less fancy presentation: [http://skinflint.co.uk/?cat=nb&xf=83_LCD+matt+(non-
glare)#xf...](http://skinflint.co.uk/?cat=nb&xf=83_LCD+matt+\(non-
glare\)#xf_top)

~~~
fyrejuggler
The list behind that link says "LCD non-glare" but are those really matte? I
see a lot of touchscreens in that list. And I have yet to see a matte
touchscreen laptop.

~~~
ryan-c
I saw a few that were definitely not matte in there.

------
api_or_ipa
Nice job. I love the simple interface.

Just a quick bug: the 'reset settings' feature 404's. I think you're missing a
`/1` at the end of the url.

~~~
no_gravity
Thanks, fixed it!

------
xixi77
Nice! The only thing I'm kinda missing is the type of the pointing device.
But, since it looks like Lenovo is currently the only one with the trackpoint
and there is nothing else out there (is that right?), it's not too hard to
just filter by brand and then look at pictures.

Perhaps, separate "Lenovo" and "Lenovo/Thinkpad" because they are really quite
different machines?

~~~
stonogo
14" and larger Dell Latitudes are available with a pointing stick. Most 12"
and larger HP elitebooks are too, but they only have two buttons. Some Toshiba
Tecra R and Z series have two-button pointing sticks. A very few ASUSPRO
machines have three-button sticks, but none are available in America.

------
hkmix
FYI, the display size filter is wonky. Filtering up to 13" ignores 13.3" when
it should probably include it.

~~~
herbertlagone
> Filtering up to 13" ignores 13.3" when it should probably include it

Your definition of "up to 13", includes the higher number 13.3? I hope you
aren't a programmer.

~~~
jameshart
You think that users always want clear, mathematically valid filtering
criteria on searches? I hope you aren't a programmer.

------
superuser2
There is no reason to consider a laptop without an SSD in 2015. That should be
checked by default.

------
guelo
Nice tool. I haven't shopped for a laptop in a few years and I find it
surprising to now see so many nice laptops with 1920x1080 screens. Just a few
years ago it was difficult to find anything non-Apple that had more than
1366x768.

------
hoverbear
So sad to see there are no 15inch or lower laptops with 16gb of RAM. :(

~~~
stonogo
The Thinkpad X250, T450, and T450s are all available with 16GB of RAM. The
T450s maxes out at 20GB, and the T450 can theoretically support up to 32GB.
The Dell Latitude E7450 is available in a 16GB configuration as well, but you
must call and custom-order it. It's got a glossy screen, but the Chromebook
Pixel LS has 16BG of RAM as well.

------
Bud
Author appears to have omitted the MacBook Air, which seems a serious
omission. He does allow you to narrow the search to Apple models, but then no
Apple models are actually listed.

------
tsuresh
This is amazing! Is there a site like this for desktop monitors?

------
pcunite
Yes, I prefer matte. However, I mostly use a desktop monitor that is matte so
I don't feel the pain of what laptop users face.

------
smrtinsert
The lenovo y50 comes in glossy or matte. Be careful!

------
Daishiman
No Thinkpad X250?

